

PBS Frontline: Growing Up Online -- Excellent Documentary - felipe
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/kidsonline/

======
Alex3917
This was actually fairly interesting to watch. Even if there wasn't much new
information, all of the kids and parents interviewed were really well-spoken.

Personally I've always felt like I was raised more by the Internet than by
family or friends, at least in terms of where I've gotten most of my values
and beliefs and a good chunk of my knowledge. And yet somehow I didn't really
identify with the kids in the video.

